# Disappointed with "The Home Shop Machinist" magazine.



## Senna

I've been getting HSM for several months now and I believe that I'll be cancelling my subscription.
From what I've seen the magazine mostly caters to the mini lathe and mini mill market. I don't have any mini machines, only maxi machines and I have no desire to ever own a mini unless it's an original Cooper Mini from the '60's.
The projects I've seen also hold no interest for me. They all exhibit wonderful craftsmanship but a Coleman streetlight and a set of hex head drivers just don't do it for me.
I don't know what I was expecting when I subscribed but what I've seen so far hasn't impressed me.


----------



## Chucketn

Write an article on a topic you like and sumit it. Never know...

Chuck


----------



## ScrapMetal

I've had a subscriptionto both HSM and Machinist's Workshop for a few years now and it seems there are only occasionally "projects" or articles that contain something I would like to try.

On the other hand, even with the articles that I'm not interested in I find that I learn from the techniques being used and how they are applied.  This applies no matter what size of machine is being used or what the actual project is.

So I guess it would depend on what your actual focus is.  The problem with publications like this is that they have to try and cater to the widest possible audience just to survive and therefore they can only allot a small amount of space to any one particular "like".  Even with their "faults" I find that they are still the closest thing I can find to what does interest me so I'll be hanging on to them.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Senna

*Re: Disappointed with &quot;The Home Shop Machinist&quot; magazine.*



ScrapMetal said:


> I've had a subscriptionto both HSM and Machinist's Workshop for a few years now and it seems there are only occasionally "projects" or articles that contain something I would like to try.
> 
> On the other hand, even with the articles that I'm not interested in I find that I learn from the techniques being used and how they are applied.  This applies no matter what size of machine is being used or what the actual project is.
> 
> So I guess it would depend on what your actual focus is.  The problem with publications like this is that they have to try and cater to the widest possible audience just to survive and therefore they can only allot a small amount of space to any one particular "like".  Even with their "faults" I find that they are still the closest thing I can find to what does interest me so I'll be hanging on to them.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> -Ron



Well said and quite true.

I don't suppose a magazine devoted to 50 year old American iron would have a very large circulation!
I'd buy every issue if it did exist though.

- - - Updated - - -



chucketn said:


> Write an article on a topic you like and sumit it. Never know...
> 
> Chuck



IOW, quit whining and do something about it!)

A wise and pragmatic suggestion.


----------



## Walltoddj

ScrapMetal said:


> I've had a subscriptionto both HSM and Machinist's Workshop for a few years now and it seems there are only occasionally "projects" or articles that contain something I would like to try.
> 
> On the other hand, even with the articles that I'm not interested in I find that I learn from the techniques being used and how they are applied.  This applies no matter what size of machine is being used or what the actual project is.
> 
> So I guess it would depend on what your actual focus is.  The problem with publications like this is that they have to try and cater to the widest possible audience just to survive and therefore they can only allot a small amount of space to any one particular "like".  Even with their "faults" I find that they are still the closest thing I can find to what does interest me so I'll be hanging on to them.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> -Ron



I've had HSM since 1988 and I get the new Digital from them as well. As Scrapmetal stated it's not for everyone some articles like the last on a lamp are not my cup of tea, but some of information is well worth it the how it was done is more important than the what it is. Each person has their own ideas and ways to get it done. I listen to some of the guys on the forum doing all kinds of thing on CNC machines I don't have a CNC so do I leave, no because they still have some great knowledge that can be taken from it, will I ever need it who's to say I might set up a CNC some day but it's not a priority at this time. I get Model Engine Builder mag it's slow he's always behind on the mag so now it's digital and you download it but there are thing in it I like to read and I should have canceled it a long time ago.

Todd


----------



## sinebar

Senna said:


> I've been getting HSM for several months now and I believe that I'll be cancelling my subscription.
> From what I've seen the magazine mostly caters to the mini lathe and mini mill market. I don't have any mini machines, only maxi machines and I have no desire to ever own a mini unless it's an original Cooper Mini from the '60's.
> The projects I've seen also hold no interest for me. They all exhibit wonderful craftsmanship but a Coleman streetlight and a set of hex head drivers just don't do it for me.
> I don't know what I was expecting when I subscribed but what I've seen so far hasn't impressed me.



I have been getting HSM for 4 years and I do enjoy it. There are occasionally very good series of articles such as cut knurling tool construction and a long series about hand scraping. Give it time, I think you'll find something of interest.

Incidentally, I do own a mini


----------



## Chucketn

BTW, I was stationed in the UK with the USAF. I met the Mini Cooper first hand. Fell in love with the mini van. I had a bloke rebuild a 1275 Cooper S engine, which I put into a Mini Van, and shipped the van back to the US when I rotated. I terrorized Sidney, NY, Clovis, NM and Cannon AFB with it, and later Mtn Home, Id and MHAFB. 
Still a Mini fan, but until I win the lottery, I drive my old Chevy...

Chuck


----------



## sinebar

chucketn said:


> BTW, I was stationed in the UK with the USAF. I met the Mini Cooper first hand. Fell in love with the mini van. I had a bloke rebuild a 1275 Cooper S engine, which I put into a Mini Van, and shipped the van back to the US when I rotated. I terrorized Sidney, NY, Clovis, NM and Cannon AFB with it, and later Mtn Home, Id and MHAFB.
> Still a Mini fan, but until I win the lottery, I drive my old Chevy...
> 
> Chuck



I was an F-111 crew chief at Cannon AFB in the early 70's and had many memorable trips to RAF Mildenhall as a C-5A Flight Engineer throughout the rest of my Air Force career.


----------



## CNC Dude

I personally haven't subscribed to either of the two magazines, because it gives me an excuse to visit my local electronic parts store, which does carry them both. I have bought them for at least three years without missing an issue. Actually, some issues I have twice because I completely forget whether I have purchase it or not ;-)

I did subscribe to the Digital Machinist because that one is tough to get locally.

Anyway, not even once have I found a project that I am like "HOLY MACCARONIS BATMAN! I WILL MAKE ME ONE OF THESE!" The pictures, however, is what I am in for. There have been so many "Well, I'll be darned, that's how you do it!" moments, these magazines just pay for themselves.

Those who are experts may not benefit too much from the magazines, but something tells me on a field such as machining there is not such thing as an expert that knows every possible technique out there. Heck, some of these techniques are being invented as we type!


----------



## DMS

I have had a subscription for a couple years. Not many projects I have been interested in, but an interesting read regardless. I used to also subscribe to Machinists Workshop, though I did not renew my subscription because nothing in it seemed to interest me. I also have a subscription to Digital Machinist. That one is extremely variable, some issues are great, others are a waste of paper. Can't make everyone happy I guess. All told, the subscription rates are not too bad.

Another option is to cancel the subscription, and check out each issue at your local book store to see if there is anything interesting before you buy.


----------



## valleyboy101

I think these magazines are like Fine Wood Working. For 25 years every issue was fantastic, a gold mine, but now I hardly look at them let alone buy.  Everything and every magazine has its day and then they loose their focus and the interest of their original readers.
Michael


----------



## Senna

valleyboy101 said:


> I think these magazines are like Fine Wood Working. For 25 years every issue was fantastic, a gold mine, but now I hardly look at them let alone buy.  Everything and every magazine has its day and then they loose their focus and the interest of their original readers.
> Michael



I think that may be a good analogy.
Fine Woodworking used to be a superb publication and now it's merely a shadow of it's former self.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

PEOPLE STILL BY MAGAZINES..WHO KNEW:shrugs:


----------



## road

I just got my first  HSM yesterday. I have not had a chance to read it. 
I did glance through it quickly , however  nothing really jumped out at me. 

anything I can learn from is good.


----------



## Walltoddj

Just looking back at this years HSM and I see a few articles of interest.

Jan/Feb
1) Cams made Easy (a new way to make cams for IC engines)
2) Tool post Indicator Holder (a simple and sturdy way to hold it)
3) Randolph's Work holding (his end center support idea)
4) Bench work using Files (I'd be willing to bet 90% don't know to use chalk on the file to stop loading)

Mar/Apr
1) Low cost DRO (using scales for DRO's)
2) Design Fabrication in Wood (just what Bill was doing with his grinder)
3) Stopping the Screwless Vise (vise stops)

A lot of good ideas and ways to get the job done, do you have a better way maybe but this shows alternative way of getting it done.

Todd


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Hey Ken

I've been getting it for a while now, and I am NOT trying to sell it to you.  I will just say that I do believe it can be a little on the "light" side, but this happens in bursts.  Then there are are months at a time when it sort of swings the other way, with articles on cool processes, or restorations.  By the way, they really DO respond to readers writing in with ideas like yours.  

I met the HSM folks at Cabin Fever Expo.  I also had fantastic experiences with them on the phone.  They actually TALK to you!  Casually!  Ha hah.  I personally thought something similar when that article about the Coleman Street light hah hah!  It may not be for you, but you might want to give it a few more months and see.  

The other option is buying older issues in bulk on Ebay.  

And by the way, a little OT here, but I do believe you kick butt for jumping right back on building your shop.  People need to take life more by the reigns like you have through what you went through.


Bernie


----------



## Senna

Thanks Bernie, I appreciate the kind words.

I really enjoy finding good deals and buying things and even though the ins co hasn't paid me for my contents yet (solely the fault of this miserable Winter and not an issue with the ins co) I'll continue to acquire items as I find them.
I learned some things from the buying experiences I had before the fire and am trying to put that knowledge to good use.
I can't wait to REALLY start shopping when I do get paid for my contents!

Thank you as well to all the rest of you who've responded. I'll let this subscription run it's course and will then decide whether to renew or not. When it comes down to it the subscription is cheap and if I get a good tip or two throughout the year it would seem to be worth the price.


----------



## Walltoddj

Senna said:


> Thanks Bernie, I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I really enjoy finding good deals and buying things and even though the ins co hasn't paid me for my contents yet (solely the fault of this miserable Winter and not an issue with the ins co) I'll continue to acquire items as I find them.
> I learned some things from the buying experiences I had before the fire and am trying to put that knowledge to good use.
> I can't wait to REALLY start shopping when I do get paid for my contents!
> 
> Thank you as well to all the rest of you who've responded. I'll let this subscription run it's course and will then decide whether to renew or not. When it comes down to it the subscription is cheap and if I get a good tip or two throughout the year it would seem to be worth the price.



Is your shop at home or a business? I tried to insure my tools and the insurance company wanted over $1000 a year to insure them, that's Statefarm. So I'll take my chances with the things in my garage.

Todd


----------



## Senna

Walltoddj said:


> Is your shop at home or a business? I tried to insure my tools and the insurance company wanted over $1000 a year to insure them, that's Statefarm. So I'll take my chances with the things in my garage.
> 
> Todd



Todd, my equipment was in my garage at my residence. Because of the acreage we own we had to get a "farm" policy when we bought this place years ago. Never thought much about it (who really studies their homeowners policy?) but after the fire I found that I was very fortunate to have a "farm" policy. It seems that these types of policies assume that farmers (I'm not, and have never been a farmer) have a lot of stuff in their outbuildings. For me this meant that although the policy limit on the *structure itself* was only $17,000 or so the *contents* of the building had a limit of ~$100,000. Everything in the structure was therefore covered at the high limit.
My adjuster never quibbled about whether something in there was covered or not. He almost immediately told me that he considered everything in the garage was a total loss even though much of it was hardly damaged other than some smoke damage. Both he and State Auto, the ins co, have been remarkably good to me throughout the process so far. I have nothing but praise for State Auto.
We'll see how the valuation phase plays out but I'm confident that I'll be well taken care of.
My rough valuation of the contents is ~$40,000-$50,000.
I'll put some of that towards making up the difference between the $17,000 I got for the structure and what the structure actually ends up costing but I presume that I'll have plenty of money left to begin replacing some of the stuff that was lost.
I think I'm going to like attending some online machinery auctions with a $20,000 wad in my pocket! I'm going to carry it in an envelope and pretend that I'm Tony Soprano.


----------



## drs23

Senna said:


> Thanks Bernie, I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I really enjoy finding good deals and buying things and even though the ins co hasn't paid me for my contents yet (solely the fault of this miserable Winter and not an issue with the ins co) I'll continue to acquire items as I find them.
> I learned some things from the buying experiences I had before the fire and am trying to put that knowledge to good use.
> *I can't wait to REALLY start shopping when I do get paid for my contents!*
> 
> Thank you as well to all the rest of you who've responded. I'll let this subscription run it's course and will then decide whether to renew or not. When it comes down to it the subscription is cheap and if I get a good tip or two throughout the year it would seem to be worth the price.



Can I just push the buggy Ken? :rofl:

I'd LOVE to be on that shopping trip!


----------



## AR1911

Back to the original topic, I have also been disappointed in the content of the HSM and PIM magazines. It's a rare issue with an article is of real interest. The current HSM just arrived, and it's another yawner. I think the last article that really interested me was a multipart series on rebuilding an Atlas shaper, about a year ago.
         But I just renewed for 3 years, mostly because there is no alternative, and I want to see the publication survive.
   The big problem is the lack of people willing to provide content. I'm as guilty as the next guy. I have written articles for magazines, and I have also documented many of my projects on various fora such as this, but I have not sent anything to Village Press.  Maybe I will.

   On the insurance:  My shop is 30 miles from my house. About 10 years ago I arrived at the shop to find the door swinging in the breeze, and the contents looted. Everything of value was gone. I was sick for about 3 days, until I called my insurance agent to inquire about a policy to insure against the next time.
   He said "I think your off-premises coverage might apply".  Sure enough, my policy had a standard clause which covered personal property away from home. He sent me a check for the value of what I had lost, and I went shopping!
  Of course today, my shop value far exceeds the off-premises coverage amount, so I'm exposed.


----------



## CNC Dude

I am actually intrigued! We have detailed why we believe the magazines are worthy or not. But very little has been said about what content would we find appealing.

So allow me to ask: What are the projects / techniques that you would like to see on future editions so that as you go through the edition you can end with a big satisfying "Well, I'll be darned, this was a good read!"?

Or is it possible that, perhaps, there comes the point in time in anybody's life for which no magazine can any longer be any appealing as the knowledge obtained through experience far supersedes any possible magazine's content?

Just being intrigued here!


----------



## AR1911

My interest in the hobby is in restoring or rebuilding old machines, and the research and history associated with that. The articles that interest me most are those that address restoration methods, such as the aforementioned Atlas shaper rebuild. That guy had to make a lot of parts.
   I don't recall seeing an article about restoring a 9A South Bend, but there is a new thread nearly every week on one forum or another where someone has bought one and is inquiring about how to refurbish it. It's the '57 Chevy of the machine world.
   I am starting to see almost as many threads about older Taiwan-made lathes, usually Enco. These well-made lathes are gaining some respect, and people are rebuilding them. Parts are unavailable, so there is some fabrication involved. I have gone through 2 or 3 of them myself.

I also read the gunsmithing articles, although I don't trust my skills enough to risk ruining one of my firearms.  But I'd like to see an article about How to Make a new firing pin, for example. Or how to crown a barrel, including the different types of crowns and the reason for each. Or how to repair a .22 breech that is badly damaged by dry-firing.

  As much as readers value the old issues, I would suggest, in lieu of new articles, that Village Press start a regular "Classic" feature and reprint the best from past issues.

  I rarely read the minilathe articles. There is so much online content about the Seig machines that there cannot possibly be anything else to cover.  I have had 5 or 6 minilathes and they just don't interest me anymore.  Same with minimills, 90% of the content written for those addresses the many faults that they come with.  
    I would be more interested in articles about innovative repurposing of these machines. For example, I have been looking for a head for a Clausing mill for some time, and have considered using a minimill head (for all it's issues).  It's probably the cheapest milling head you can buy, and one of few available new.  Show us how to adapt one to an old horizontal mill, make it look like it belongs there, and make it work.

Perhaps the best suggestion is for Village Press to to track the threads of all the metalworking fora and blogs and invite the best contributors to write up their work (for compensation).  They need to look at the gunsmithing forums too, as well as some of the car repair/restoration sites. 
   Most of us document our work in bits and pieces, not really trying to emulate a magazine article. It would not take much more effort to pull some of these threads into a decent article. The editors could help the process by pulling it all together, editing, asking for additional information or photos. 
   Of course, they would have to be careful of the copyright issues if the original post was on a competing forum (and they use content verbatim), but that could be solved by offering attribution to the forum. ("This article originated as a great thread on the blah-blah forum at . Some content is used with their p...ere more than some other sites.

Anyone else?


----------



## Bill Gruby

Barnes & Nobel isn't that far from me. I go on the first of the month and eyeball the rag. If there is something interesting I buy it, if not I leave it for someone else. When you subscribe to a magazine you get the good with the bad, there is no escaping it. Buyer Beware.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson

I feel the same about the 2 machinist rags as the original poster but as many have pointed out even though the projects usually don't interest me the methods do. I buy all the issues of both to build my library of knowledge.

Now to pose a question. How feasible/profitable would it be to start a magazine that specializes in old school machinery & methods? I've been kicking around this idea for sometime along with the idea of having a machinery show/swap meet in the south. I know a guy who does several car related shows a year that are growing leaps and bounds and he also has a quite successful regional magazine to go along with it. I'm gonna try & pick his brain about these 2 ideas.

Anybody with knowledge of the publishing business/process want to toss in some advise as well as those with interest/ideas that would just be possible subscribers/readers/contributors?


----------



## HMF

Charley Davidson said:


> I feel the same about the 2 machinist rags as the original poster but as many have pointed out even though the projects usually don't interest me the methods do. I buy all the issues of both to build my library of knowledge.
> 
> Now to pose a question. How feasible/profitable would it be to start a magazine that specializes in old school machinery & methods? I've been kicking around this idea for sometime along with the idea of having a machinery show/swap meet in the south. I know a guy who does several car related shows a year that are growing leaps and bounds and he also has a quite successful regional magazine to go along with it. I'm gonna try & pick his brain about these 2 ideas.
> 
> Anybody with knowledge of the publishing business/process want to toss in some advise as well as those with interest/ideas that would just be possible subscribers/readers/contributors?




Charley,

Print media is a dying business thanks to the internet. Areas with limited appeal are especially risky as investments. You can get more information online and faster due to search engines than you can in print media. My suggestion is to run an online magazine, or even make it a group on this site (for free). 

Example:  The other day, I wanted to find out how to wire two duplex outlets in one 4x4 box, jumper or pigtail. I have two popular wiring books that I purchased at Barnes and Noble. Neither shows how to do it. But a simple Google search produces 5 articles with photos demonstrating how to do it. 

Re: the machinist magazines: Like Bill, I read them at Barnes and Noble for free. Or at the library for free. Owing to the way this site and I were personally vilified by the editor of one magazine group, I will never, ever subscribe to his product and line his pockets. Given the limited appeal of these magazines, you would think he could ill-afford to tick off any prospective subscribers.  As for content, why make one magazine with a lot of content pages, when you can split that magazine into 3 magazines (claiming that they fill different "niches") and make people subscribe to all 3 and generate 3x the revenue. Then, offer one or two good articles in each magazine each month and the rest advertising. That is what one magazine group does.

From what I see, it is a very risky venture, and the frustration can make a person very angry and bitter.


----------



## David Kirtley

Nels said:


> Charley,
> 
> Print media is a dying business thanks to the internet.



I disagree. 

It is already dead but the body is just flopping around.

Previously, the ads were a big draw to be able to find niche items. Now, they are pretty much worthless. A google search can take you to the vendor and have all the info they care to provide about their wares. Why would someone pay thousands of dollars for a 2in. square ad (or even a full page) when they can put tremendous amounts of information online for little money. 

The articles even at best were small and had little space to really get any details. Whatever value the editorial process had beyond a "gatekeeper" is questionable. Most annoying are the ones from the UK or other places that like to spread a good one out over several issues that leave you waiting for months to get the full information. Well, that and the "rave review" articles where they push their advertiser's products regardless of quality.

The only thing that they really offered for projects over what we have now was professional editors. Personally, I could care less. I can get past typos and less than professional writing. Content trumps presentation in this case.

I have only read a few machinist magazines (Model Engineer's Workshop) which isn't too bad but I can't say I would ever subscribe because although it is well done, much of their content doesn't interest me. The book compilations they have in the Workshop Series are nice.


----------



## AR1911

After staring at a computer screen for much of the day, I like print media for a change. I get 4 magazines every month, and I buy books.  I read fiction almost exclusively as e-books, but for non-fiction I like paper. 

After writing the above about all the non-relevant articles in HSM, I spent last evening going through my back issues. In about every other issue I found an article I had dismissed as irrelevant at the time, but as my interests have evolved the articles are now relevant. I am about halfway through them and look forward to spending another couple of evenings finding more  nuggets.
   I guess this is why back-issues continue to bring face value on ebay.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

AR1911 said:


> After staring at a computer screen for much of the day, I like print media for a change. I get 4 magazines every month, and I buy books.  I read fiction almost exclusively as e-books, but for non-fiction I like paper.
> 
> After writing the above about all the non-relevant articles in HSM, I spent last evening going through my back issues. In about every other issue I found an article I had dismissed as irrelevant at the time, but as my interests have evolved the articles are now relevant. I am about halfway through them and look forward to spending another couple of evenings finding more  nuggets.
> I guess this is why back-issues continue to bring face value on ebay.



+1 on this AR1911.  I really enjoy time away from a backlit screen.  It feels totally different than screen time, as much as I love HM and a lot of googling! 

I also enjoy learning about things I didn't think I would find interesting at all...  i like reading old Steam magazines like ModelTec or Live Steam, even though I don't have a steam engine or train.  THere are so many PRACTICAL processes and tricks that apply to anything you do.  
Almost ANY article, no matter what it is about, has tidbits of PROCESS that help.

Plus, you see people writing some "human interest" in there too.  Being a home machinist can be a lonely hobby, for us extraverts ha ha.  
This, and I actually don't mind seeing ads etc when they are in print.  For some reason it doesn't bug me.  Maybe that's because I am a photographer for a living!

Why don't we all try to CONTRIBUTE to these institutions that we wish to see continue to thrive?  MAKE them into what we want them to be?  


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie

What's wrong with me??

Why don't we try to have our members, with some assistance, send in their project pics and descriptions so submit TO HSM???

Pics are already taken, really cool and current projects, and with just a little polishing of the copy and organizing the info, so much of the info is there waiting to be an article??  

Look at so many of RayC's posts, Hawkeye's Toolpost post, and so many more members here?  I bet that often our projects of the month are worth submitting!  

Just a thought


Bernie


----------



## David Kirtley

itsme_Bernie said:


> Why don't we try to have our members, with some assistance, send in their project pics and descriptions so submit TO HSM???
> 
> Bernie



Generally, magazines don't want material if it was made available elsewhere. They also tend to want future rights over the material.


----------



## AR1911

itsme_Bernie said:


> Why don't we try to have our members, with some assistance, send in their project pics and descriptions to submit TO HSM???




Maybe because they have a competing forum?   
This forum is a non-commercial site, and one in need of revenue. 
Village Press and, by extension their forum, is a for-profit enterprise.
While this forum owner is gracious enough not to claim ownership to the content we provide in our posts (most others claim the rights), it's a stretch to convey that same content to a commercial site.

I'm just think out loud, and putting myself in the place of the site owner. 

Now, if I were the owner of Village Press, I would try to connect with this forum (and others) and work out a way to use the best threads as the basis for new articles, with the offer of remuneration.  
   One would have to take care that they offer a better article in print than one could find online.

I don't know what VP pays for feature-quality articles, but I have seen $400 - $600 for similar articles in automotive publications.  Whatever it is, something like a 75/25 split, with the 25% going to the host forum, would be a nice deal for all 3 parties:

- Hobby-Machinist.com would get needed operating revenue without banner ads

- The member who started the thread and made numerous detailed posts, with photos, would get paid for something he already created (for free). 

- HSM/VP would get new content that is already of interest to their target audience. They can judge it by the number of views and replies.

Of course this is all moot if this site or VP is not interested.

Personally, I would post a lot more content if I thought it might be picked up for a paid article along the way. Right now I am rebuilding 2 lathes in detail, a 1918 Wade, and a 9" Logan. Either would make a nice story.  I have some pending projects after those.


----------



## HMF

Unfortunately, there are reasons that such collaboration would not occur. 
I am prohibited by the rules of this forum from going into detail other than to say that there are forums that do not wish to share their materials, posts, projects or members with this forum.
It is our policy not to attack other forums on this forum, but some forums do not have such a policy. Their owners, managers, editors openly attack this forum and its staff.
This makes for an environment which is non-conducive to mutual cooperation.

AR1911, I would love to see your projects posted on here. We would do whatever we could to provide recognition and kudos to you and everyone else for your efforts.
As we are not a profit-making business, we could not regrettably afford to pay $400-600 for projects. However, unlike other sites, we claim no exclusive rights to the projects, only a license to keep them posted here.
If a print media organization was amenable to that, you could certainly submit them, and receive remuneration.


----------



## David Kirtley

AR1911 said:


> I don't know what VP pays for feature-quality articles, but I have seen $400 - $600 for similar articles in automotive publications.



For a small circulation magazine in such a restricted field, I would be surprised if it were as high as $200.  Auto magazines have a lot larger circulation.

Writing is not an easy way to make a living.


----------

